# Havanese popularity



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I subscribe to the pet place newsletter & just read this in todays email. I was surprised because almost everyone I encounter has never even heard of the breed. Just thought you might find this interesting!

"The American Kennel Club (AKC) recently released their numbers of registered dogs in 2007. One dog breed made a 994% increase in the past decade. Can you guess who it was?

According to the AKC, "The Havanese, a small dog with a coat type that is a good choice for people with allergies, has enjoyed the greatest surge in popularity since 1997, increasing 994%. It now ranks as the 37th most popular breed".


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jen, I bet that 80% of those Havs live in NYC, LOL. Here it's the #3 dog (tied with the Dauchsund and the Poodle) according to AKC registration.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Just love being a head of the curve!

However we did it because we knew they were great...others may follow because they are "happening">>>> beware of backyard breeders!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

That's funny, Lina. What a difference three hours makes! No one here has heard of them & as far as I know, Carol is the only other Hav owner nearby. Even our vet said she's only treated a few in all her years. 

Catherine, I agree....I'm sure there are a lot of people who will get one b/c their "in style". I'd never heard of them before until i started my research online (that only took me a year) & they sounded perfect for us.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We first of heard of a Havanese when I was planning our wedding and this buisness happen to have one...I thought that he was the cutest thing and then forgot about it...planning a wedding you know...other things going on. Then my hubby and I bought a dog book and saw this breed....so I looked on line and found some breeders and the rest is history!!!!! They really are a great dog!!!!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

How interesting! My vet has only seen a handful here in the southwest. Personally, I am so in love with them, I cannot understand how anyone would choose a different breed! LOL


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

When we had our first Havanese nearly 10 years ago, I could find no one that knew about them. Now I find many more people that know about them. I can't say that I'm happy about their popularity. That tends to bring out the backyard breeders and puppy mill breeding.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

When I took Norah to the vet, they didn't believe that she was a havanese at first. They said "Aren't havanese only white?" :suspicious: All colors of the rainbow!:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know. As recently as last summer, people on Long Island would say a hava what? My vet has a few in his practice and I've still not seen more than a couple locally. However, a year ago(ish) I could have been counted in that number. If it hadn't been for a client who had recently gotten a havanese and told me what a great dog it was (potty training aside), I might never have ventured into this world. Now I can't imagine my life without Milo.

Funny thing is I dreamed last night that I bought 3 more dogs. They were all white.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Jacklyn Weeks said:


> When I took Norah to the vet, they didn't believe that she was a havanese at first. They said "Aren't havanese only white?" :suspicious: All colors of the rainbow!:biggrin1:


I've gotten that comment too!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I was lucky - my vet has been treating Havanese for 12 years. So at least mine weren't a stranger to him.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> They said "Aren't havanese only white?"


This reminds me of the time I took the girls to a new groomer. One woman looked at Sedona and said that she was a "new" color. That struck me as funny. A new color. She's a cream colored dog with a little tan in there for good measure. She must have thought all Havs were white.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I think it's because those of us who have Havanese have MHS....and keep getting more than one!! ound:ound:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Funny. Just this past saturday I finally met someone who recognized Dusty as a havanese. We've had her over a year and this was the first person who knew what she was by sight. I don't think I've hardly met anyone who even knew what a havanese was. It turns out the person I met on Saturday is a professional handler who even knows my breeder. I was just excited to meet anyone who could call a havanese a havanese! It's amazing they are so "popular." Not here!


----------



## casey (Feb 3, 2008)

I live in NYC and there are 4 on my street and 3 on the next street and four more around the corner. At the vet I always see one or two. I guess NYC must make up 900% of the figure. My Lola is black w/silver and the other day a woman stopped me in the street and asked me what breed she was. When I told her she was a Havanese , she challenged me saying they were not black, and then she insinuated I was duped by a breeder into thinking I was buying a Havanese.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I was just at the pet store & the lady asked me what kind of dog I had. She said she knew all about Havanese & was saying what beautiful white coats they had. Funny....everyone must think they're a one color dog!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I get that too. Everyone thinks Shelby is a Shih Tzu because she is black and white. When I say Havanese, they say they thought they only came in white. They always think Kodi is a designer dog.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think that the only reason that the numbers are not larger and the placing not higher than 37th, is that it's not phyically possible to breed them any faster than they are being bred.

There are more dogs registered every month now than there were in the country in total when we started looking for our first. Heck there are half as many litters registered every month now as the total number of dogs then.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I always get the hava-what??? Or look at that cute shih-tzu....or we have one just like that at home....and they mean a shih-tzu....go figure!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> When we had our first Havanese nearly 10 years ago, I could find no one that knew about them. Now I find many more people that know about them. I can't say that I'm happy about their popularity. That tends to bring out the backyard breeders and puppy mill breeding.


I feel the same way...granted, we didnt know about havanese 10 yrs ago(more like 4-5) NO ONE knew what they were(at least in my area) now...well...I work at a petstore, and you would be suprised at the number of Havanese we get in!(granted 3 of them are from my breeder, but there are about 4-5 other Havs that come in on a regular basis) They are great dogs.....who couldnt love them? I just hope they dont turn out to have the same issues as Cavaliers(my other breed)


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well these stats just prove how SMART all of us here on the forum really are!:biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

We met someone in a store the other day who insisted his dog was a Havanese . The dog was black and white .. I asked him where he got the dog and he said at a Pet store in Santa Monica .
Well I did not want to hurt his feelings but I think a Shih Tzu got through the fence - the dog had the weird bite ( I know it is normal in that breed )and his eyes just did not look right they looked rounder .. Also the dog seem so placid for a Havanese) - they always seem to have this little impish look in their eyes ..
Where I live in Northern Ca.... they are very popular and now down in the desert as well I do not get as many HAva whos comments either .. We now have 2 living in our community besides my two ..
As soon as I saw Tulip who is now going to be 7 years old I knew these dogs were special and I still think they are awesmome !!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tom King said:


> I think that the only reason that the numbers are not larger and the placing not higher than 37th, is that it's not phyically possible to breed them any faster than they are being bred.


I think this is a good thing. We will have healthier, happier Havs if they are not mass produced.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> he said at a Pet store in Santa Monica .
> Well I did not want to hurt his feelings but I think a Shih Tzu got through the fence - the dog had the weird bite ( I know it is normal in that breed )and his eyes just did not look right they looked rounder .. Also the dog seem so placid for a Havanese) - they always seem to have this little impish look in their eyes ..


No mistaking Shihtzus for Havs -- their faces are so different, I agree.


----------



## danasgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

We've had MOnty for three months now, and I just met a couple who knew exactly what he was! They were soooo excited to see another Hav...they even took his photo with their phone's camera to send to their friend who has a Hav. They said they had never seen a Hav in San Diego until they saw Monty, and they've lived here for years. They are few and far between in this part of the US.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

come down to naples, everyone has a hav! they had a havanese day at one of the doggy boutiques last year, 75 havs showed up! this years turnout wasn't as good due to weather.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jen, I was going to write the exact same thing. I'm only 90 minutes from NYC and only one person I have met has ever heard of a Havanese - and she is a college student from Long Island and they have a Havanese at home. Everybody thinks Gryff is a bichon or a maltese.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I bet that number would raise if I'd have ever registered Cooper 
Gosh, I don't even know where I put those papers. 

Lady at Petsmart grooming dept yesterday, asked me if Cooper was a Schnauzer:suspicious:
I said, yes.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

A schnauzer??? How can somebody who makes grooming dogs their JOB confuse any kind of dog with a schnauzer. That's scary.


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Jen, when Sherman and I were at a dog park in Annapolis a couple of weeks ago I asked a woman what kind of dog she had. It looked like a peekapoo. She said, "He's a Havanese." I must have looked shocked because he had ears that went up, curly fur and was a creamy color. He didn't look anything like any Havanese dog I've ever seen. Not a good sign! 
See you soon,
Carol


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tritia,
I always get the 'aww, what a cute Shih Tzu, right?' but have also been asked if Pablo was a Schnauzer. That cracked me up!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, I get shih tzu a lot. But this was definitly my first schnauzer


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

I always get asked if Lily is a Maltese and if Abby is a Shih-tzu. The only thing that makes Lily look like a Maltese is that she is white and Abby looks nothing like a Shih-tzu.
I am actually surprised that more people in California, especially the Bay Area, do not know about Havanese. But, I have definitely noticed their increase in numbers. 
A schnauzer really?? Tooo Funny ound: ound:


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

GO HAVS:biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm a little distressed at the Havs' increasing popularity. All the "trendy" dogs get overbred as their popularity increases and all kinds of health and temperment problems creep in. There are those people who seem to go in for "what's hot right now" without really caring about the dog him/herself. From that point, it's usually all downhill for the dog. Unscrupulous breeders get in the act to make themselves some cash. The next thing we'll be seeing Havs at flea markets!!!!! (no pun intended.) 

The Golden Retrievers are so popular - look at how many you see in t.v. commercials and now they are overbred and suffering from all kinds of problems. Golden Ret. rescues are busy. I found a GR female at the Animal Control, yes, the old fashioned dog pound, where dogs sit on death row. !!!
"Penny" is now a happy girl living with my bachelor son.

On the reverse side of the coin, I'm glad to hear there are an abundance of Havs in Naples. We will have to drive down there so Cazzie can stroll down the street and be recognized! Here in central Florida no one knows what Cazzie is; the same back home in Michigan. I'm sure he gets rather tired of hearing "What kind of dog is THAT!!" 

Suzy


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here most people have never heard of a havanese. Not even my vet---but I gave some literature to read up on.:wink:

I do not care for the shih-tzu comments myself--I think they are kinda ugly with their smashed up faces.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Julie said:


> Here most people have never heard of a havanese. Not even my vet---but I gave some literature to read up on.:wink:
> 
> I do not care for the shih-tzu comments myself--I think they are kinda ugly with their smashed up faces.


Really? I think my little babes are cute!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, except for the creepy green eyes...:jaw:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!! The green eyes are not as adorable as their faces. My mom has Shih Tzus and I think they are pretty adorable, but to each their own. I definitely prefer the look of the longer muzzle, but Mom loves the shorter muzzles. Hey- she can keep hers and I'll keep mine.  and Kim will probably have both! ha ha!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am a true believe of beauty is in the eye of the beholder. There are certain breeds of dogs that I think are truly ugly, but their owners obviously don't. It's a matter of taste and, of course, falling in love.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I too worry about their popularity and the puppy mill thing. When We first took Jasper to our Vet 2 years ago, she had 4 Havanese breeders as clients. Today when I went for their annuals and she told me she went to Westminster to see the Havs (which surprised me because she breeds Bull Mastiffs) - I asked how many breeders she worked with now and she said 20. That's a huge increase in two years. 

I also worry that there will be a lot more handed off to shelters and rescue. Because as we know these fluff balls don't potty train as easily as other breeds. And they seem to mature later-so just when you think you have "dogs" adolescence rears it's head. 

I love that OUR breed placed in Westminster-- but I really hope the good breeders can make it hard for people to become back yard breeders.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, Missy, 20 breeders in MA?! Are they all registered breeders because there aren't that many on any breeder referral list I have seen.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci has been confused for a Maltese a few times, but I have had a few people recognize her as a Havanese. I think ALOT of people try to "guess" at dog breeds and they screw it up. lol, not just Havanese, but all other breeds. My husband even does this...he'll say..."Look, that's a Havanese"...and it is NOTHING like a Hav! lol, and he guesses other breeds wrong too, lol oh well.

And my husband should know what a hav looks like, he's seen plenty of them at play dates, etc. lol, I think he just wants EVERY dog to be a hav 

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My Dad goes for those smush faced dogs too. He had a Shih-Tzu and now he has a Pekinese. I tell him Gomer looks like Jimmy Cagney and he tells me Gryff looks like Jimmy Durante.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, everyone around here, when I take Teddy for walks, says a Hav-a-what? They have no clue what a Havanese is. They think Teddy is a "yorkie-poo" or "shorkie"! My vet says they are seeing more recently though.
I have Teddy's pic up at work, which is closer to Manhattan. More people know what he is out there, which doesn't surprise me!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Wow, Missy, 20 breeders in MA?! Are they all registered breeders because there aren't that many on any breeder referral list I have seen.


I know!!! I think people come from pretty far for this Vet- she does invitro and accupuncture and is pretty up on all the latest on breedeing. But I think many don't advertise. They are mainly show people who breed occaissionally. When we were looking for Cash my vet hooked us up with one woman who absolutely was the real deal but I had never seen her on any list of breeders. It was unfortunate that the timing did not work out for us.

But I am sure she may have some back yard breeders in her practice too... I mean should Vets turn away unregistered breeders? I don't know the answer to that.

Also, I suppose she could have meant 20 havanese too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good to know, Missy. When I'm in the market for another one, you will have to hook me up with your vet for referrals. :biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Today we went to Sarasota's beautiful Island Park where dogs are welcomed. I was hoping someone would recognize Cazzie as a Hav. Or even better, we would meet another Hav. Alas, the closest we came were Bichon Poodle mixes. Bichpoos??? LOL They seem to be popular in Sarasota, at least at the park! 

Someone was sure Cazzie was a Bichon. 

If anyone is ever in Sarasota, Island Park is a wonderful place for owners and dogs. Lovely trees, fountains, sculpture, right on the harbor with the sailboats moored and the Gulf beyond...and they even provide scooper mitts!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

[But I am sure she may have some back yard breeders in her practice too... I mean should Vets turn away unregistered breeders? IQUOTE]

Aren't vets obligated to take care of all comers, like people doctors are????

Little pups from BBB need love and attention too ~


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

suzyfrtz said:


> [But I am sure she may have some back yard breeders in her practice too... I mean should Vets turn away unregistered breeders? IQUOTE]
> 
> Aren't vets obligated to take care of all comers, like people doctors are????
> 
> Little pups from BBB need love and attention too ~


I agree. I guess the hope is that good vets would encourage health testing and help to train back yard breeders on the merits of doing it right.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Are they all registered breeders because there aren't that many on any breeder referral list I have seen.


What is a registered breeder?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> What is a registered breeder?


AHA! A trick question....:suspicious:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

nothing personal Kim,about my shih-tzu comments.
To each his own,you know? Here they are extremely overbred..
my friend has 2 shih-tzu's. She loves them to pieces. She still has potty issues with hers.....are yours housebroken? I'm not sure if she just isn't consistant or what.....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Moko said:


> AHA! A trick question....:suspicious:


No, no trick intended. As a breeder, I have no idea what "registered" breeder means. Who is the registering agency? I don't know of any organizations that register (or regulate) breeders.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

There's one sure fire way to keep a breed from becoming the latest "must-have" dog. Don't sell them to celebrities!!! I cannot imagine choosing a pet because Barbara Walters, or Paris Hilton or whomever has one. If breeders don't want the dogs' popularity to explode, don't be proud to say you sold one to Barbara or Paris or Lindsay or ??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, I totally agree with your post, except that most celebrities I have heard of have gotten their pets from pet stores instead of breeders. I think they just want to shell out the money and have the pet "NOW" rather than wait for one from a reputable breeder. I'm not saying all celebrities are like this, but all the ones I have read about have said they got their dogs from pet stores.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Dosnt someone have a Hav....a celebrity I mean.....I want to say someone in Journalism.....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah Barbara Walters has a Hav. So do Seal and Heidi Klum.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And, Venus Williams has a Hav as well.


----------



## Cuba (Jul 30, 2007)

Here ia another one from Manhattan. I have about 4 that live in my neighborhood.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jen - forget 3 hours from NYC. I'm 90 minutes north of NYC and nobody here has ever heard of a Havanese. Gryff is either a Poodle, a Bichon, or a Maltese.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We never see a Hav in my area. We are always hearing "What kind of dog is that?" Then..."A hava what..never heard of it?" Everyone loves Cicero and sometimes we have people drop by to say, "I want to see your dog because I've heard how cute he is...now what is he?" I say, "He's a sweetie pie." They ask, "Is that a new breed?" LOLOL


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

There are at least 8 Havs, that I know of, in my community.
Three of the 4 puppies in Cali's litter live here. It's fun when we run into each other at the town center.
One person in the community got a rescue from the Virginia puppy mill situation. She said she asked for a Maltese. What she got was a beautiful Havanese, although she didn't know it at the time, as she wasn't familiar with Havs. Her Lily is about the same age as my Cali. She looks like Cali and has all the Hav traits.The woman told me that she was a matted mess and very shy when they got her at 7 months. She obviously wasn't housetrained.
The woman spent all her time working with the dog and now Lily is a great dog with a beautiful coat.

We still get the Shih tzu comments about Chico and the Maltese comments about Cali.


----------



## LOLAsMama (Jul 8, 2008)

When I took Lola to the vet he said he treats several hav puppies but no adults, so definitely seem to be becoming more popular. My cousin works for a dermatologist in NYC and she has a hav, and a tenant in the same building has one as well.

eta: when i took Lola to the vet a woman in the waiting area asked if she was a maltese, i replied "no, she's a havanese.", to which she said "ohh, she's half a maltese" lol, i tried really hard not to laugh.


----------



## Cuba (Jul 30, 2007)

Lola, Did we meet. I live in Chelsea where do you live?

Cuba


----------



## LOLAsMama (Jul 8, 2008)

Cuba said:


> Lola, Did we meet. I live in Chelsea where do you live?
> 
> Cuba


Lola lives in Kew Gardens, Queens. Sadly, she has met no other pups, she is waiting to get over her cold and get her shots


----------



## Cuba (Jul 30, 2007)

OH< Maybe some day we can meet........... xoxo Cuba


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*How do you find out that "Barbara Walters has a Hav" and "So do Seal and Heidi Klum" " Venus Williams has a Hav as well" ?*

*Inquiring minds want to know?*


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

barbara walters had her hav "cha cha" on her show "the view" several years ago. i was impressed by her calmness and personality. when i was ready for a dog, i did a lot of research and found them to be the perfect breed! it took some time but i finally found my coco.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Lady at Petsmart grooming dept yesterday, asked me if Cooper was a Schnauzer:suspicious:
> I said, yes.


ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> I agree. I guess the hope is that good vets would encourage health testing and help to train back yard breeders on the merits of doing it right.


In my area vets perpetuate breeding by saying the dog seems healthy to them so have litters. I think there are some vets that aren't fond of health testing but can't figure out why.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

She works in the grooming department and thought Cooper was a schnauzer? That's pathetic.


----------

